# SouthEast Michigan?



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

any SA heads out there?

..Wayne, Oakland, Macomb county?

anybody?

:stu


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in Wayne county........


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

,,,,,


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Macomb County woot!


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Are any of you guys good enough meet other SA people? Or are you still struggling with that?


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

SunLite said:


> Are any of you guys good enough meet other SA people? Or are you still struggling with that?


I'd like to join a local group but haven't really been looking for one. Do you guys know of any in the Macomb County area or would wanna start one? (Just a thought)


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I am in the Royal Oak area. Oakland county. Wayne County is pretty close though too.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Are there any SA groups in SE Michigan?


----------



## Sydney72 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm in Washtenaw County and I can't find any support groups here. I need one desperately. :stu


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

I am in wayne county. 

Andrea


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2006)

Anyone know of a support group in the royal oak area?


----------



## hollenquest (Jun 14, 2006)

*Support Group In Southeast Michigan*

Hi,

I'm interested in being a part of this support group. I'm in Oakland county(Auburn Hills). :sas


----------



## CMead906 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Oakland County Here*

Hi guys - I am out towards Pontiac. I'd love to get together if anyone else is interested, since we are all in the same boat maybe it wouldn't be so bad.

Or if anyone just wants to chat, email me at [email protected]


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

If anyone wants to email me here's my adress:

[email protected]


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

--just plain Michigan. I don't know about a support group, but maybe just a gathering somewhere, just to talk about eachothers experiences with SA.


----------



## nikki32 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm near the pontiac area


----------



## scorp_mich (Jan 19, 2008)

It's seems like not enough people on this board. Need help now!!. Have a big presentation in 2 weeks and I am nervous already. Anybody wants to have a decent conversation?


----------



## scorp_mich (Jan 19, 2008)

If anyone has any information of any support groups in SE MI, please post. Let's help each other get over this as best as we can.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I wish there was some support groups, where in SE MI are you at? I'm in Sterling Heights.


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

If there was a meet up once a month (ie the first or third Saturday of the month) what would be the topics you would want to discuss?

Also how many of you would actually go to a once a month meeting.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I would go to a once a month meeting, as for the topics, it could be whatever everybody wants to talk about. Maybe experiences, how they deal with certain situations, what meds you take/have taken, etc. Just some random thoughts. Although it seems like the name "support group" could mean anything, sort of like an alcoholics anonymous meeting would! (Not that I've ever been in one to know exactly)

What part of MI are you in?


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

I am from Macomb County.

The reason why I ask this is because I know we all are in different parts of our development in overcoming this and some people feel anxiety in some settings more than others.

In order to set up a support group we first will have to find out where everyone is and the number of people that would participate
Second will be to find a venue (perferabley free) that is close by the majority and people will be willing to travel
Third is the time slot that will be best most people. If this happens I would like it to be on a monthly basis.
Fourth would be getting some topics chosen to talk about whether as a group or having speakers chosen to present. 

I've been to a couple of other meetings of other sorts where it was more of a social mixer. Not everyone gets stuff from those, especially if you are more shy and reserved.

I know a lot of you guys are busy but I'll see what I can contribute.


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

Whoops my bad it looks like there are some groups out there already

http://www.adaa.org/GettingHelp/Support ... p?state=MI

Thats cool

I wouldn't mind meeting some of you guys though =)
And if we still wanted one to be set up then knowing and helping each other out in the first place will make that easier.


----------



## no1justminda (Aug 7, 2005)

I actually work at a community mental health agency in western MI. There are many community mental health clinics in each county and surrounding areas. Go to the Michigan Dept. of Community Health to find a community mental health agency in your area. Many offer groups of all sorts, including SA, anger management, girls group, parenting, adolescent skill building, self esteem, DBT, CBT, hispanic group, grandparents raising grandchildren, pain management, shaking the blues, trauma/loss recovery, peer support, money management...the list goes on and on.

Click here to find your county and agencies in your area. Just click on your county and it will provide your community mental health agency for your county:

http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-1 ... --,00.html


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

is it free?

thanks for the info


----------



## no1justminda (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking up the counties, etc are free...I don't know if groups are. I think you might need a referral by a therapist, but some groups might be open to the public. Not sure though, you could call and ask. Most CMHs prefer people come in or call about services because of all that is involved and as a mental health consumer you have additional rights.


----------

